# BIETE Sammlung PC Games und PC Action 98 - 05 günstig abzugeben



## Mahta (17. November 2011)

*BIETE Sammlung PC Games und PC Action 98 - 05 günstig abzugeben*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte die Sammlung bald in gute Hände geben, da sie doch viel Platz weg nimmt. Da ich nicht jedes einzelne Heft verschicken möchte, möchte ich die Sammlung möglichst komplett abgeben. In Ausnahmen auch pro Jahrgang. Die meisten Hefte sind gut erhalten, haben aber keine CDs/DVDs mehr.

Folgende Hefte sind dabei:

>PC Action<

1998 09,11,12 

1999 komplett

2000 komplett

2001 komplett

2002 01, 02, 03, 04, 06, 07, 09, 11

2003 05, 06, 09, 11, 12

2004 01, 02, 04, 05, 12

2005 02

>PC Games<

1999 03, 04, 05, 09, 10, 11, 12

2000 komplett

2001 komplett

2002 01, 02, 03, 04, 05, 06, 09, 11

2003 02, 05, 06, 08, 09, 10, 11, 12

2004 01, 02, 04, 05, 12

2005 02

Bitte meldet euch bei mir bei Interesse. Die Hefte können in Köln abgeholt werden.

Viele Grüße

Mahta


----------



## Ingriso (18. November 2011)

Mein Vetter hätte da evtl. Interesse.
Ich werde ihn mal fragen.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
EasyMemo  Data/Passwort Manager


----------

